# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  چگونگی برقراری ارتباط با sql server در asp

## ahmad_rabie

سلام
لطفا چگونگی برقراری ارتباط asp با sql را برام توضیح بدهید توی Dreamweaver قسمت application این کانکشن را برگزار کردم حتی رکوردها رو میاره ولی وقتی صفحه asp را اجرا میکنم پیغام میده که تو پرمیشن نداری به بانک وصل بشی .
لطفا مراحل ارتباط با sql را برام بگید و اگر باید در sql تنضیماتی انجام بدهم راهنمایی نمایید .
با تشکر احمد

----------


## Mahdavi

دوست عزیز نگفتید واسه وصل شدن آیا User تعریف کردی یا از User خود SQL یعنی Sa استفاده کردی.
اما خطایی که شما میگید به احتمال خیلی زیاد بر می گرده به SQL.
برید اون کاربر رو به Database مورد نظر مجوز بدید.

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

سلام
آقا این سوال یه جورایی به کار منم مربوطه در فرمان زیر برای برقراری ارتباط با SQL Server چه تغییری باید اعمال کنم:

strCon = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & Server.MapPath&#40;"f-news.mdb"&#41;

----------


## mamal8khat

این استرینگ رو تست کن:
"Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=user;Initial Catalog=databasename;Data Source=servername"

----------


## miss.ebrahimi

سلام
من اصلا نمیدونم چگونه باید asp را به sql-server مرتبط کنم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## میتی دات نت

به نام خدا
شما وقتی IIS رو نصب می کنید اگر Document هاش رو هم نصب کرده باشید . در آنجا در Help قسمت DataBase جدولی هستش که طریقه ارتباط با تمامی انواع بانک ها رو شرح داده است .

----------


## fatemeh r

چطوری باید document هاش رو نصب کنیم.
منظورتون از "انجا" چیه؟

----------


## shahroozj

برای اتصال به SQL Server : 


connectionstring = "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Persist Security Info=True;Initial Catalog=DBName;Data Source=ServerName;APP=Microsoft Development Environment;DATABASE=DBName"
UserName = "Your DB UserName"
Password = "Your DB Password"

set DBConn = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection") 
DBConn.Open connectionstring, UserName , Password

----------


## danijoon

لطفا با سی شارپ هم بذارین

----------


## danijoon

"Persist Security Info=False;Integrated Security=true;Initial Catalog=database;server=(local)"
ممنون خودم پیدا کردم

----------

